# Crank Arm Help



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2017)

Is anyone here familiar with a brand of 3-piece crank arms and chainring bearing "ATD" in a triangle strike on them? The T could be a cross, hard to tell. They are fluted and look either French or British to me. Chain ring is Williams-like in appearance.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2017)

It may be ATB or AHB, taking a closer look.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 12, 2017)

in spite of the marque only being on bicycles in the 1970s and 80s, Austro-Daimler has a bicycle history and the tradename goes back to 1899
http://www.company7.com/bosendorfer/ADbicycle.html


any chance?


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> in spite of the marque only being on bicycles in the 1970s and 80s, Austro-Daimler has a bicycle history and the tradename goes back to 1899
> http://www.company7.com/bosendorfer/ADbicycle.html
> 
> 
> ...




That's the closest I've seen - the second shot shows it might well be a partially-missing arrow in the middle of an A and a D. Perhaps a 1970s-era crank? It looks older than that, but could be right. My original guess was 1960s era. The arms are the same length as on a 10-speed 27 inch wheel road bike. Looks like it came off a three or a five speed bike. I have to caliper the teeth to check, but offhand looks like a 1/8 for a three speed.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2017)

Mike, since the conglomerate Steyr-Daimer-Puch AG used the tradename as far back as 1899, I'm wondering if maybe they were putting it on bicycle parts manufactured for the Puch bicycle brand.  This is a company that manufactured in four Austrian cities, to which the Austro refers.

that crank looks too cool to be a 70s crank, but might be on a 3sp lightweight.
One thing for sure, Steyr-Daimer-Puch AG made a lot of postwar bicycle parts.
And if that is the A-D logo, it would have been a prestige mark.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 13, 2017)

This is about as good a guess as I've seen on this one. Thanks. It does add up, and was a mystery I've had since I bought these cranks for like $10 a couple years ago.


----------

